# Which Accounting Software Do You Prefer?



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

> "At its most basic, accounting software gives you an overview of money in and money out – as well as any capital you have stored away for business improvements or unexpected expenses. While it’s tough to classify any software as “old school,” some reliable, well-known names are popular among all businesses." *Accounting Software for Contracting Businesses*


Which accounting software do you prefer to use? Why?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I use Quicken Home and Business.

It suits my needs for tracking pretty much everything I need to track.

Been using the same version since 1998.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Quickbooks


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

freshbooks


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Wetware - Abacus, chisel and stone


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Quickbooks pro. Love it. The most powerful tool I own. I'm all about running reports to gauge performance.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Yellow tablet and pencil. Easy learning curve and reliable.


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

Quickbooks premier - it lacks in a couple of areas but I have not found anything better


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

QuickBooks Pro 2014 for me. I used to use Peachtree which I think is now Sage or something. 

Peachtree was leading me down the path of a cranial aneurysm so I dumped that.

Andy.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

17Hats, not really geared exclusively towards accounting, but lets me keep track of money in and out while allowing me to track leads, projects, estimates, invoices, it replaced about 3 different systems for me.

Before that I used Quickbooks Online.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I have used AccountEdge for over 20 years and it works very well.


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

*Accounting Software*

We currently use Quick Books Home & Business. I ame looking for something tht will auto-populate i.e., Home Shulggo tags/populates as Customer Materials, 7-11 tags/populates as fuel, etc. Any suggestions?????


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Quickbooks Premier. I don't have any experience with any other accounting software to compare it to.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

My wife been using Quickbooks Contractor edition for as long as I can remember. She also does payroll for a few construction companies and a few doctors and they all use Quickbooks (not sure what edition they have)


----------



## Bradcon (Sep 9, 2015)

I use quickbooks premier and it is great. If it would only enter everything itself and eliminate me and my procrastination then I could stay on top of bookkeeping. Until then I will continue putting it off until I can't stand it and have to bang out a month of transactions.


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

Thats me procastinater I hate paperwork then the dam program wont auto populate correctly I know its me grrrrrr I want easy dammit


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

QuickBooks here.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

QuickBooks for almost 20 years now. It’s what our accountant uses so we can just send him a file every month. Not sure which edition – we’ve been through a few.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> QuickBooks for almost 20 years now. It’s what our accountant uses so we can just send him a file every month. Not sure which edition – we’ve been through a few.


That's why we use it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------

